# STANCE



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ive asked about lowering alloys spacers and all sorts a few different times, and pm'd a few people on here who i love the stance on their cars.... i want to lower it on my standard wheels as low as it goes with no tie bars(yes i want negative camber) so am i roght saying i can buy fks and slam it ? only thing im worried about is i hate the look of the wheels sitting deep in the arch so i want to space them out a bit so where do i start with spacers ?

thank you if you bothered reading this


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

The general preferences are 15mm front and 20mm rear for the best look on standard wheels. As for lowering, if you go much lower than 30mm then camber will become a problem and will need correcting with eccentric bushes or ideally adjustable tie bars. Also, going lower may introduce rubbing problems depending on the sizes you are running, so some experimenting will be needed.

Serious question - why on earth do do actually WANT negative camber? Handling will become terrible and you will chew up tyres in a few hundred miles!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

+1
If your going lower, do it properly. Make sure your car handles properly. Looks in a death trap aren't attractive - bit severe I know but you get my meaning. Make sure you get the wheels aligned by a professional then you won't be constantly wondering why your car drives like shit.

Brian


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

S'all about negative camber 










And that's only lowered 40mm. Every car reacts different to being lowered so you will have to experiment on your own car to see if you get tie bars. You could always set your adjustable tie bars to negative camber then adjust them later when you realise you've gone through a set of tyres in 6 months


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lowered on 40mm Apex springs and wheels are et45 with 35mm adaptors on the rear...





















RazMan said:


> you will chew up tyres in a few hundred miles!


Not true.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't understand all this wanting a negative camber thing? its mental! why would you want to be replacing tyres all the time and generally making the car handle like crap.....I'm maybe getting old but its just ridiculous!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Travis199 said:


> I don't understand all this wanting a negative camber thing? its mental! why would you want to be replacing tyres all the time and generally making the car handle like crap.....
> 
> Done properly and not running too much extreme negative camber will improve the handling and wont wear out tyres.
> 
> ...


Yes, you probably you are....and no its not.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

So your telling me this will handle well?  :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Travis199 said:


> I don't understand all this wanting a negative camber thing? its mental! why would you want to be replacing tyres all the time and generally making the car handle like crap.....I'm maybe getting old but its just ridiculous!


It's not for old people to understand

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Travis199 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand all this wanting a negative camber thing? its mental! why would you want to be replacing tyres all the time and generally making the car handle like crap.....I'm maybe getting old but its just ridiculous!
> ...


lol i'm 33!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It's for racing/track days as it improves contact area ie grip, when cornering very hard, and tyres are replaced each race/session. On the road in a straight line I would think it is reducing grip hence the uneven tyre wear. 
_
I'm the other side of 33. BUT NOT THAT FAR!_


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

It is a general opinion on here that any more than about 2 degrees of negative camber on a road car will:

1. Reduce braking traction
2. Reduce acceleration traction
3. Increase the tendency to tramline
4. Increase wandering caused by road camber
5. Affect tyre wear; the insides of the tyre tread will wear faster with more negative camber

However if you use your car on a track (and therefore corner very aggressively), a small amount of extra camber will mean that your tyres might actually wear more evenly and last longer, but if you have a road car, excessive camber doesn't make much sense ....... but then I am getting on a bit now an' dont get da sic camba ting innit :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

kazinak said:


> It's not for old people to understand


Wrong again Kaz :roll: 
I love -ve camber looks been around for decades. But i would rather not keep tyre co's too well, fed like you perhaps - having scrubbed many a set in the past.

Brian 
Ps I may be in your ' old people' category, but probably wiser.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know I don't do many miles, but I've not noticed that much difference in tyre wear. I measured them all the other day and they are all still pretty even. :?:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... by all means put coilovers on it and slam it as low as you can go- then get your spacers on and push the wheels out as far as they can go (on a standard et32 offset Audi wheel I would imagine you might get away with 25mm at the rear- although 20mm is the more popular choice) ... but why not budget for adjustable tiebars too- that way you can run with as much negative camber as you like, or as little as you need to to still maintain handling and prolong the life of your tyres? ... :?: 
... You might get away without the need for tiebars- but if you can afford to fit them and then have total control to get the car set-up properly to avoid rubbing issues and shortened tyre life, and also increase safety and improve the driving experience then I think it's worth thinking about.
:? 
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project8g_zps3934ddf3.jpg

I'm running 20mm rear spacers on a et35 offset with -1 negative camber and hoping to go lower in the summer and get the 9.5inch rear wheels on that I've bought- but at least I know I should be able to get the camber adjusted to what will suit the set-up and perfect the stance when they're on!

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project3c_zps3ee1d709.jpg

... if your budget will stretch to another £250 then definitely consider it- coz you may end up paying out that much on tyres within 2 years anyway without them!

Good luck! :wink:

Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

you'll end up changing tyres more often with perfectly good tread with too much camber


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

This was my tyre after about a year...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Stance is fantastic for the shows and can win awards.
If you want the best of both worlds, then get bags fitted so you can save rubber on the road.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Stance is fantastic for the shows and can win awards.
> If you want the best of both worlds, then get bags fitted so you can save rubber on the road.
> Steve


You gotta have camber if u go for bags... Unwritten rule !


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> I know I don't do many miles


That's why you don't see it then.

As a daily driver, negative camber like yours will (very obviously) wear the insides of the tyres too quickly. It's obvious. The car is running on the edge of the tyre :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> This was my tyre after about a year...


Probably toe was out,

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> This was my tyre after about a year...


Yes, but you've admitted elsewhere that you hardly drive the TT at all, so your wear in the context of a daily driver would be a lot less than 1 year.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Since having my camber set to 1.5 (as recommended by Awesome) my rear wear has been very very even, and handling is great for normal (and spirited!) driving.

I don't track my car.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Marty said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > This was my tyre after about a year...
> ...


This was beginning of last years wheels when I used the car alot more. It's only recent ( last 4 months) when I've not really driven it.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks for the replies i didn't wanna start arguments ONEST..........
the whole point is ive had cars like a mr2 roadster(already modded) and a clio 182(allready modded) and ive always thought when i bought them i wish i had a virgin car that i could do how I WANT to do it and the fact of the matter is i have always loved EURO style cars or DUBBED cars whatever you want to call them..... im sure the user is (dubsection) on here his car looks epic and so did (kaz's) im 23 and i want kids and the whole family life when im older but at the moment my only cares in the world are how much not to drink on the wkend and how little xbox to play to keep my gf happy.......... now im sure in a few years ill agree with alot of you but at the moment please understand and let me learn from my own childish experiences........ actually after reading all this i will go for tie bars aswel then 
genuinly dont wanna sound cocky like im having a go because im not im just trying to sum up how i feel about it on one paragraph haha !

thank you guys :mrgreen:


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Ah ok, thank for the clarification


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> thanks for the replies i didn't wanna start arguments ONEST..........
> the whole point is ive had cars like a mr2 roadster(already modded) and a clio 182(allready modded) and ive always thought when i bought them i wish i had a virgin car that i could do how I WANT to do it and the fact of the matter is i have always loved EURO style cars or DUBBED cars whatever you want to call them..... im sure the user is (dubsection) on here his car looks epic and so did (kaz's) im 23 and i want kids and the whole family life when im older but at the moment my only cares in the world are how much not to drink on the wkend and how little xbox to play to keep my gf happy.......... now im sure in a few years ill agree with alot of you but at the moment please understand and let me learn from my own childish experiences........ actually after reading all this i will go for tie bars aswel then
> genuinly dont wanna sound cocky like im having a go because im not im just trying to sum up how i feel about it on one paragraph haha !
> 
> thank you guys :mrgreen:


No arguments here. Just want to make sure you're properly informed 

I know what you mean about 'the look' but it's an expensive one if you are planning to use the car for normal driving and not just to look at, or track.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nathanho123 said:


> thanks for the replies i didn't wanna start arguments ONEST..........
> the whole point is ive had cars like a mr2 roadster(already modded) and a clio 182(allready modded) and ive always thought when i bought them i wish i had a virgin car that i could do how I WANT to do it and the fact of the matter is i have always loved EURO style cars or DUBBED cars whatever you want to call them..... im sure the user is (dubsection) on here his car looks epic and so did (kaz's) im 23 and i want kids and the whole family life when im older but at the moment my only cares in the world are how much not to drink on the wkend and how little xbox to play to keep my gf happy.......... now im sure in a few years ill agree with alot of you but at the moment please understand and let me learn from my own childish experiences........ actually after reading all this i will go for tie bars aswel then
> genuinly dont wanna sound cocky like im having a go because im not im just trying to sum up how i feel about it on one paragraph haha !
> 
> thank you guys :mrgreen:


Don't worry about starting arguments Nathan... The points you made were valid...For me its all about correct chassis set up and handling on my qs, why the hell anyone would run excessive stupendous camber "cause it looks cool man" And to fit copy wagon wheels under their arches. So the onlooker will think they have a big penis and bank account. Yet it happens and they pay the consequences in tyre bills. That said a "little" bit of negative camber can be conducive for track driving. Nothing to do with the subject of age, just general intelligence and practicality. I am the wrong side of 30 also...and i don't wear slippers, a monocle or incontinence pants yet.. :wink:

Damien.

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> why the hell anyone would run excessive stupendous camber "cause it looks cool man" And to fit copy wagon wheels under their arches. So the onlooker will think they have a big penis and bank account.


I'm surprised at a comment like this from someone like you Damien. You been replaced by Muxley?!

For me, it has nothing to do with big willies and bigger bank accounts, it has to do with what you want your car to look like. I like the stance my car has. I love my 'copy wagon wheels'. And I love my camber... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Do you spend loads on your QS to make your little man seem less little? No, you do it because what's important to you is... "its all about correct chassis set up and handling on my qs". However, I'm not into spending small fortunes on a car to make it drive and handle better. I just want to wake up in the morning, look at my car and have a little smile to myself.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

All show and no go. Stance is for show cars. I've raised my VX and it handles better now than it did when it was 10mm lower.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Your car,your money so do as you please, if you the look after-slam it ,yes ,maybe you wont be able to corner at 120mhp as good as before or drive like a dickhead over the speed bumps , roundabouts and country lanes ,if you can sacrifice that ,you have nothing to worry about .And don't worry about the tyres :!:


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Copy wagon wheels are good. 
I'd love some LMs but can't justify £3500 for wheels on a car that only cost a bit more to buy in the first place.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

higsta said:


> Copy wagon wheels are good.
> I'd love some LMs but can't justify £3500 for wheels on a car that only cost a bit more to buy in the first place.


buy replicas :wink:


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

That's my intention


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Like so many things nowadays to many young people it is all about image and not substance ,,,,, I would have thot that it was cool to have your car look like it will do what a car is supposed to and better ,,,,, not be a platform to stick some boom boom speakers into , btw , I am the better side of 30


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

fcuk ,i'm nearly 30 , hope i don't start sound like old fart in few weeks time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope not ,,,,,,,,, and I hope you can tell the difference


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

30s the new 20 apparently.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha , with some people 40 is the new 20


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Brendanb86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell anyone would run excessive stupendous camber "cause it looks cool man" And to fit copy wagon wheels under their arches. So the onlooker will think they have a big penis and bank account.
> ...


Good call and I agree, although I dont run bad camber.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell anyone would run excessive stupendous camber "cause it looks cool man" And to fit copy wagon wheels under their arches. So the onlooker will think they have a big penis and bank account.
> ...


Brendan don't take what i said personally. I really respect what you said in your reply. I am on about these ridiculous show cars with stupid camber, was meant to be a bit more generalstic...I see so many cars in miami florida completely mullered by this stance and 20 inch wheels.
Your car is beautiful mate, as is Ian's. I i have said so in the past. I was just trying to help Nathan as he felt he had upset a few people. I am sorry if my description was a bit out of context. I should have been more precise in my description, so please forgive me. Put it down to 5 hours sleep in 24 hours and a 10 hour overnight flight from india. I for one would fit 19's to my qs, they look awesome under the mk1 arches. Ian will back me up on that as i have always thought his car looks awesome. :wink:

ps. already have a big willy. So any enhancements and money thrown at my qs for this reason would be a waste.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)




----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

I get it. I love the negative camber look. For me, being my car, I'd go for a *little bit* of camber - but probably with tie bars so that I can control the amount - and spaced to fill the arches. Tyre wear would be an issue for me, so I'd want to limit the damage. 
Little surprised by some of the comments on this, obviously some strong and conflicting opinions.


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)




----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

butlerlm said:


> WINNER


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Of course everybodys car is their own to do what they want with , but what is so cool or clever about making you car look , to anyone who has 2 brain cells ,as tho it will no longer function as a car should ,,,,,


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

All those cars are awesome but I wouldn't want one as a daily.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Brendan don't take what i said personally. I really respect what you said in your reply. I am on about these ridiculous show cars with stupid camber, was meant to be a bit more generalstic...I see so many cars in miami florida completely mullered by this stance and 20 inch wheels.
> 
> ps. already have a big willy. So any enhancements and money thrown at my qs for this reason would be a waste.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


No offence taken mate, I had a feeling it wasn't aimed towards me  I know what you mean about stupid camber. Just did a search for 'camber' on Instagram and there are some ridiculous pictures on there, specifically the Americans!

p.s Your missus said yours was more oem+ rather than 'big'... :lol: :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> Of course everybodys car is their own to do what they want with , but what is so cool or clever about making you car look , to anyone who has 2 brain cells ,as tho it will no longer function as a car should ,,,,,


I think we can all agree that Scottish hate lowered cars , but what can you expect from the country where man wears skirts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha just enjoyed reading all this ! I can really apreciate people saying it will affect things like handling and tire wear but ive deffinatly decided after this thread now im going to do it but with tiebars so if it is stupid ill wind the tie bars back up  i think this is the best compromise at the mo as it is my daily driver even though my commute is only 3 miles .... Ahh time will tell im sure ill keep u all posted 

Thank you so much everyone that responded yet another reason to love this forum!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

kazinak said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course everybodys car is their own to do what they want with , but what is so cool or clever about making you car look , to anyone who has 2 brain cells ,as tho it will no longer function as a car should ,,,,,
> ...


Dunno whats worse Kaz... this is how you guys all dress in Poland... :lol:


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Haha I know what id rather wear!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Luckily I'm not from Poland 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think we can all agree that Scottish hate lowered cars , but what can you expect from the country where man wears skirts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Dunno whats worse Kaz... this is how you guys all dress in Poland... :lol:[/quote]

Luckily I'm not from Poland 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

 Sorry Kaz my mistake...wherever you are from i am sure they do not wear a skirt... :wink: 
Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Only in the evening


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Nathanho123 said:


> ...its my daily driver even though *my commute is only 3 miles *.... Ahh time will tell im sure ill keep u all posted
> 
> Thank you so much everyone that responded yet another reason to love this forum!!


  you drive 3 miles to work?!?! Buy a push bike and cycle it! Use the money you saved on fuel to get the stance sorted and run as much negative camber as you like then! Worn out tyres wouldn't be an issue if it was a weekend toy! Haha!

Jack


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ppfffftttt, that's nothing. My 'commute' to work is 1.3 miles. Sometimes I take the long way round which is closer to 2.5 miles.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha! It's 2.5 from my door to my desk if I walk! Hardly worth owning a car!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Seriously? Less than a handful of miles to work? FOOKING WALK! Buy a sodding mountain bike, take the bus, _something_, but don't drive; poor girl's not even got up to temp and you're shutting her down? Noooo!!!!


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Seriously? Less than a handful of miles to work? FOOKING WALK! Buy a sodding mountain bike, take the bus, _something_, but don't drive; poor girl's not even got up to temp and you're shutting her down? Noooo!!!!


That's what I was thinking, doesn't even give her chance to warm up!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed. Neither cars nor birds like it. :wink:


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Indeed. Neither cars nor birds like it. :wink:


 ahahaha


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Indeed. Neither cars nor birds like it. :wink:


... not strictly true- Mrs.Bandit likes it over and done with as quickly as possible ... doesn't even like me wasting time checking her plugs and points at regular intervals ... I'm always getting out before she's properly warmed up ...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Walking? What's that then, never heard of it?! Buses are for people without cars. Bikes are for healthy people.

I make sure she gets a good run at weekends, gets her warmed up good and proper!


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Or just buy budgets don't feel as bad when u need to replace them


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

What size are those BLQ's Smally? I sold my last ones (9.5J Et40 something) and have just put a deposit down on a tt, partly wishing i didn't sell the BLQ's.

Anyway, this is really floating my boat at the moment


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> That is stunning!


thanks mate pic from austria last year


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

bluslc said:


> thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)


Lost for words, absolutely beautiful  The gold inners just look perfect with the black paint.. I salute you sir.. 

Damien.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

bluslc said:


> thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)


Hats off, absoloutley stunning and I have to say it has been a huge influence in me purchasing a TT.

Could i ask, what size those wheels were? Have my eye on some 18x8.5/9.5 LM's.

Do you still own the car? Just not on the LM's?

Few more i just found.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tomm said:


> What size are those BLQ's Smally? I sold my last ones (9.5J Et40 something) and have just put a deposit down on a tt, partly wishing i didn't sell the BLQ's.


19inch mate  and just go get another set once u get ya tt lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tomm said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)
> ...


This is hands down the most stunning mk 1 i have ever lay eyes on....And proud to say its on our home soil....Proud moment for the brits... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Damien.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

smally4 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > What size are those BLQ's Smally? I sold my last ones (9.5J Et40 something) and have just put a deposit down on a tt, partly wishing i didn't sell the BLQ's.
> ...


Ah i thought 19's would have looked a little to big but they look great! Mine were also 19's (112 though) will have to keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

That middle pic is a beaut ,, thanks , I think you just saved me 6k


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Ah i thought 19's would have looked a little to big but they look great! Mine were also 19's (112 though) will have to keep my eyes peeled!


There was a set in for sale section on here a little while ago for like £350 if I remember right


----------



## Redshift (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome  Perfect stance TTSPORT666


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

bluslc said:


> thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)


Is this static?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

smally4 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > Ah i thought 19's would have looked a little to big but they look great! Mine were also 19's (112 though) will have to keep my eyes peeled!
> ...


Ah i didn't sell mine to cheap at £400 then, nice to know they do still come up for a fair price!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

butlerlm said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)
> ...


No, its on air.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

bluslc said:


> thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)


WOW!!!! I would never have thought in my head that this combination would work but seriously, WOW!!


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

What exhaust have you got fitted in them pics, looks sweet.


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> butlerlm said:
> 
> 
> > bluslc said:
> ...


really appreciate all your comments 
i still have the car i only sold the wheels.. i was running 8.5x19 and 9.5x19 5x112 
and its not on air running static.. 8) 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How do you drive it that low? It must scrap, you have had the front arches rolled but man thats low.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

StayStatic y0! Bags are for losers! Haha.  this TT looks EPIC!


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

bluslc said:


> really appreciate all your comments
> i still have the car i only sold the wheels.. i was running 8.5x19 and 9.5x19 5x112
> and its not on air running static.. 8) 8)


I thought it was static man. Real good effort what front lights are they?


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

ian222 said:


> How do you drive it that low? It must scrap, you have had the front arches rolled but man thats low.


 :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

really appreciate all your comments 
i still have the car i only sold the wheels.. i was running 8.5x19 and 9.5x19 5x112 
and its not on air running static.. 8) 8)[/quote]

Awesome...Static...not an airbag in sight...Tonks'y is eating humble pie right now.. :wink: And how much inner arch modding was done to achieve such greatness... 

Damien.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Did'nt think that would be static I would of went with tonksy and said air, fair play that's lush!


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

All them pictures of the black TT saved to my desktop  8) Such inspiration for mine!

Question, could you take passengers in it without rubbing etc?


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

aaron_tt said:


> All them pictures of the black TT saved to my desktop  8) Such inspiration for mine!
> 
> Question, could you take passengers in it without rubbing etc?


yes i do carry passenger without any rubbing.. yesterday i manage to fit H&R deep low coilover kit so now rides even better and more low 8)

and thanks again for nice comments


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

As others have said, surely you've made some arch modifications to get it that low with no rubbing?


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> As others have said, surely you've made some arch modifications to get it that low with no rubbing?


not sure if you guys noticed but my front arches are 35mm wider so i can tuck my wheels in.. and i can still turn lock to lock without any rubbing and catching issues ..
us headlams


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

bluslc said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > As others have said, surely you've made some arch modifications to get it that low with no rubbing?
> ...


Yes i did notice the front arches...they from germany? SRS tec? love the details... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought they looked wider. Looks really nice, makes me want a black TT!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jheeeeezzze! £400-odd for the wider front fenders. I'd consider paying that sort of figure for wider rear arches but not fronts!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

low is the only way to go.










im running 19 x 8 with hub adapters to fit the merc wheels, and STATIC !


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How do you do It Mat?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

lol alot of grazed knuckles and cuppas lol, going in the body shop soon to have its make over, ready for the shows this year.

Also the best of it is that it hardly scrapes on things, just my drive and speed humps lol

im after some merc seats atm to fit in the tt but im trying to think how they would fit. hmmmmmm


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Are the arch liners still in? Fair play though if you want perfect stance then its gonna be grief


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Mine atm










EDIT Actually has 19x9 Up front and 19x9.25 on the rear, slight miss calculation, Still can go lower on the front, :roll: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

It's nice James but no offence its not in the same league as the other two.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stone me. Where have all these bad boys been hiding ? Some beauties !
Guess I am eating my own hat saying it was on air but I bet 9/10 people you ask would of said air aswell.

Some really good effort with lowness here lads !


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

this pic was taken by my cousin at vw players


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Jamesc said:


>





ian222 said:


> It's nice James but no offence its not in the same league as the other two.


Are you looking at a different car Ian?! :? This is up there as one of my favorite cars and defiantly on par with the other two!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Stone me. Where have all these bad boys been hiding ? Some beauties !


Agreed. blusic's car has shot to the top of the leaderboard for me. Absolutely stunning and plenty of others on this thread I've never seen before.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh still got the arch liners in, but had to modify them abit


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

JAMason said:


> Jamesc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lol, yeah. Don't see it looking that different other than rims.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

JAMason said:


> Are you looking at a different car Ian?! :? This is up there as one of my favorite cars and defiantly on par with the other two!


Cheers mate!



ian222 said:


> It's nice James but no offence its not in the same league as the other two.





ian222 said:


> Lol, yeah. Don't see it looking that different other than rims.


Cheers though its only a work in progress atm, played about with some spacers today and got it sitting nicer, Alloys are yet to be mirror polished (awaiting the bad weather to go away) and US Plate blank for the front En Route. boot build in progress too, Only had the car 5months and working part time student (and not long moved into a new house)....and seeing as the wheels are worth more than the car things are a bit slow :lol: Debadge grill (not sure i like it yet) and roof spoiler awaiting to be fitted as well as a new wiring loom for the headlights for some US Spec styling.... and alot more on the way


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

looks good mate ^^^ like the colour, not sure about the wheels reminds me of my days when i used to work at Redline magazine.

I think its a great start, and i know what its like juggling house and car etc im going through the same atm.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jamesc , stunning photo mate of a lovely car ,,, wheels look great ,,,, don't go spoiling it !!!!! :lol: ( or parking it down the Short Strand !! )


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> looks good mate ^^^ like the colour, not sure about the wheels reminds me of my days when i used to work at Redline magazine.
> 
> I think its a great start, and i know what its like juggling house and car etc im going through the same atm.


Cheers mate, Wheels i know wont be to everyones tastes, i wanted BBS RS (still tempted to buy a set at some point, when the rest of the mods are done) but every man and there dog has them atm (all be it 90% of them replicas but basically be the same look) Rotiforms, 3SDM, other BBS wheels, Merc, BMW, Porsche wheels, all took common for my liking, But these being a one of a kind wheel..... ill be happy knowing i rock up to a show....there wont be 50 other cars with the same wheel :lol:



roddy said:


> Jamesc , stunning photo mate of a lovely car ,,, wheels look great ,,,, don't go spoiling it !!!!! :lol: ( or parking it down the Short Strand !! )


Cheers mate! does help being a photographer lol, Dont worry its never anywere near there lol (though most of NI is rough atm :roll: ) Thats what my dads cars for


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah yes , very profesional looking pic 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

This is what i would call..anti-stance..








Steve


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> This is what i would call..zero taste..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Full of flavour to me.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

What a thread this turned into .... In all fairness the black one and matts one and the silver one on page 4......WOW its making me excited to do stuff to mine i been waiting for the bad weather to go and only now its started snowing so im aiming for feb but lets see what happens ... Arch rolling ? How hard is that it looks spectacular just more reasons to love these cars

Oh and ps.... How bad are the short daily commutes i cant walk it rains alot  haha

Once again thank you everyone really didnt expect this much interest


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a few from my spank bank...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

The TT really is a lovely car , I think I might just keep mine ,,, who needs a bloody porsche anyway 8)


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Callum_TT225 said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate sold my lm here are few pics you might like 8)
> ...


I seriously love this car!!!!!!!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> What a thread this turned into .... In all fairness the black one and matts one and the silver one on page 4......WOW its making me excited to do stuff to mine i been waiting for the bad weather to go and only now its started snowing so im aiming for feb but lets see what happens ... Arch rolling ? How hard is that it looks spectacular just more reasons to love these cars
> 
> Oh and ps.... How bad are the short daily commutes i cant walk it rains alot  haha
> 
> Once again thank you everyone really didnt expect this much interest


Thanks for the comments


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

micks_tt said:


> Callum_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > bluslc said:
> ...


seriously i really appreciate your comments guys 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

[/quote]

WOW!!!! I would never have thought in my head that this combination would work but seriously, WOW!![/quote]

I seriously love this car!!!!!!!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif][/quote]

seriously i really appreciate your comments guys 8)[/quote]

Just in awe of your black beast, absolute class. And the attention to detail is something else...So glad this thread motivated you to bring out the big guns...  It really is cars like this that motivate the forum to achieving and striving for personal greatness with their mk1's. Thanks again for sharing.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] She had a mag feature yet?

Damien.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Loving some of these negative comments, chill out jesus :lol:

MIne. 9.5's all round, stretch, camber out back.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> Loving some of these negative comments, chill out jesus :lol:
> 
> MIne. 9.5's all round, stretch, camber out back.


Bloody hell mate! Looks absolutely awesome, but are you actually able to drive that car? I mean, like, turn the steering and go over bumps in the road?  :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Marty said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Loving some of these negative comments, chill out jesus :lol:
> ...


His car is flying

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

haha! Well you've got to dodge the pot holes.

Inner arches have been trimmed round the top, inside metal part of the rear arches have been grinded back quite a too. I get full lock no problem what so ever. Rubs a bit under heavy load and it gets a bit of stick so the straight through exhaust gets to shout and pop haha.

There' lower TT's out there than mine in my opinion, but cheers! 8)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

im the same with my TT, i had to do all the mods you have just mentioned, but it scrapes on aftew things and you have definitely got to avoid at all costs POT HOLES.

i want mine to go lower at the rear by about 5mm but thats me just being picky.
ill prob but the spare wheel back in and make a rear seat delete with thicker wood to weigh it down lol


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the Maybach's mate, I always fancied a set of those - would you ever consider selling? What size adapters are you running?

Yep, unfortunate about the odd scrape but that's what happens when you run considerably lower. :?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi mate tbh i was thinking about selling them but i think im going to sell them with the car later in the year.
the adapters im running are custom made and expensive lol.

I WANT YOUR CAGE !!!!!!!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

haha, a few people have emailed me after that cage. TBH it's a one piece cage so getting it out to sell would be a pain in the arse.

What size adapters did you have made if you don't mind me asking? Looks bang on fitment in the rear. 8)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

you know you want to sell it to me... ill help you take it out lol. it will finish my car off.

on the rear ive got 66mm and on the front i have 42mm


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Ha, don't think i'll be selling mate. Thanks for the info 215/35's I presume?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

can you PM me how much the cage cost please?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

actually mate ill have to check on the adapter sizes im not sure if its correct.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

kazinak said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


Oh it's on air ride? Shoulda thought of that - duh for me 

Still, looks amazing. Well done you 8)


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

on this post there isnt an air bag in site ( STILL STATIC ) all day long.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

[/quote]

Oh it's on air ride? Shoulda thought of that - duh for me 

Still, looks amazing. Well done you 8) [/quote]

Hi, no the car is on coilovers.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

[/quote]

What headlights are those? Look like US ones with the reflector in them?


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it's on air ride? Shoulda thought of that - duh for me
> ...


OH!



kasniak said:


> His car is flying


I mistook his joke :roll: :lol:

Even more amazing then!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Marty said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Marty said:
> ...


Ha thanks! There's some lower ones about than this though!!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

just read back through this all and totally forgot to ask ...... do i need tie bars for back and front ?
and where the hell do i find them ? cant find any on ebay maybe im typing in something wrong
like i said.... clueless in the area.................. :?


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Loving some of these negative comments, chill out jesus :lol:
> 
> MIne. 9.5's all round, stretch, camber out back.


Oh my god!       
I've been looking for pics of your TT since long time ago!
Brabus rims looks awesome!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Ha, thanks man - here's a couple more for you.


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

Pics downloaded!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

haha no worries. If you want any more just email, don't wanna spam the thread too much

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------

